# What's the "smallest" helmet?



## Bear Knuckle Fitness (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry about the double post. I don't know how that happened. I'm not the best with computers, lol


----------



## Philius413 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm also looking for a low-profile helmet. I've been happy with my Fox Flux on the trails, but would like to find a lo-pro BMX/Skate style lid for urban rides. I've seen some really sleek helmets on some BMX guys, but can usually only catch sponsors or logos and not the brand. Many of them look similar to the Urge Dirt-O-Matic or POC Receptor, but they don't seem to be all that lo-pro when looking at them. Interested to see what peeps suggest.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

I love my Urge Endur-O-Matic, it's the first helmet I've had which doesn't look and feel like a massive mushroom has been plonked on my head:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Steve.E said:


> I love my Urge Endur-O-Matic, it's the first helmet I've had which doesn't look and feel like a massive mushroom has been plonked on my head:


it think your bike is missing a few parts...


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

my frame is coming...


----------



## Philius413 (Apr 22, 2010)

I had narrowed down my options to Urge, POC, and Bern. They all seemed to promote the same things: safe, low-pro, comfy, breathable, etc. Since I needed a new helmet and there wasn't much discussion on the topic (and no shops in Austin carry any of those three brands), I decided to go out on a limb. Having found a better deal than I did on either a POC or an Urge (I didn't want to spend too much without having a chance to try them on or see them first hand), I ended up with the Bern Brentwood. Lowest profile lid I've seen in person so far. It is also VERY comfortable, and seems to fit around & down on my head, and not just on top of it like most of the others I have tried or owned. Plus, you can roll with or without the visor, which I didn't think about much at first, but now that I've got it here, I think I will utilize that option for different ride conditions. 

Basically, I think it may be a winner. BUT...I haven't ridden in it yet, so with the Texas heat on it's way, I may change my mind if the airflow isn't what it is cracked up to be.


----------

